# Lincolnshire September and New Year Rallies listed



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

UncleNorm and I have arranged a couple of rallies if anyone is interested. The first one is in September and the other one is at New Year.

The venue is the same for both which is Grange Park near S****horpe. Very easy to get to and a beautiful location. There is plenty to do, fishing, golf and tennis and we will be holding some events ourselves. The club house offers a bar and restaurent.

At New Year we have booked the conference room for our event.

Have a look and if you fancy it reserve yourself a space, I reckon we will have loads of fun

Sept - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=287

New Year - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=288

stew


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
It's only 2 miles from home so I must make the effort to come down and say hello to some people.
James


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi, can't manage the first, but have provisionally booked for the new year rally, wont have to disappear for work at this one :lol: 
Sue n John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Be nice to meet you James

Excellent Sue and John

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Does this mean I get new year off this year??


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes mate you put your name down for scunny and bring along your brood   and get waited on  

Drag your mum along as well  

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

mind you Shane, we are relying on you to do the bingo, legs11 and all that


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

bloody bingo.... im not taking the blame for it being fixed again... not my fault the same balls came out everytime, 11, 1, 69


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't let the prospect of Shane's bingo put anyone off........we will be restricting him to one game this year :lol: :lol: 

We are a quarter fully booked already for New Year  

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Here we are in the middle of June, in a heat-wave, and all I can think of is the September AND New Year Rallies that Artona and I have planned...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...re-september-and-new-year-rallies-listed.html

AuntieSandra and I thought that the location at Weeley was weeley good; we thought that the location for last weekend at G2EWS's beer fest was superb... so we're happy to offer the Grange Park Golf Club as another fine location. 

Everyone is welcome to come and join us, maybe fit it in with some of the other rallies that are taking place around the middle of the country. :wink:

James JP... _*It's only 2 miles from home*_...

Maybe only 2 miles but it could feel like 2,000! Do come and join us. 

Suedew... isn't retirement wonderful?!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Doesn't time fly when you're having fun?! :roll: :wink: :lol: 

It was the middle of June when I last posted on here... I thought I'd give the thread a BUMP to see if we could get another couple of motorhomers to each of our rallies. The more, the merrier! :wink: 8)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Be nice to meet you James


You say that, Stew..... 

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dougie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Daughter off to the States so we are empty nesters. Just signed up for this one. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice to hear you will be joining us Pat, its a great site, with a great club house, its going to be great. 

The rally is full now but if there are others interested please post on this thread and we will see about increasing numbers. If you have not confirmed can you also do so. If you can't come it will allow others to register

thanks

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Further to Stewart's last post... welcome to all who wish to be with us at our New Year Rally, and thank you.

There are nine intended attendees who have not confirmed, those are:

motorhomer2 - confirmed
Jezport - confirmed
kontiki610
TheBoombas
Traveller_HA5_3DOM
jedi
Bernies
domannhal - confirmed
Dixi

When you first booked your provisional place for this Rally, you received an email. By clicking on that email, your place would be confirmed. If you can't find the link, just PM or post and Stewart or I will confirm for you.

There may be others who wish to attend. Please let us know so that numbers might be adjusted.

Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You can confirm us please.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The details mention hard standing and the rally field. Do we have hard standing?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> The details mention hard standing and the rally field. Do we have hard standing?


Plenty of it, on gravel, :wink:


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes - you will have hardstanding.

Sandra


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

There is just the ONE intended attendee who has not confirmed: 

kontiki610 


If you cannot find the email you received after your provisional booking was made, please post to that effect or PM me and I will confirm for you. Thank you.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Just to let you know, we are still attending the Rally, but will not be available to answer any queries from 30th November to 21st December, as we are going to Gambia for my big birthday (70 :roll: ) so will be too busy sunbathing!!! Mind you I will be finding an Internet cafe to check on my E mails at some point, if I can find one in working order in Gambia.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Just to let you know, we are still attending the Rally, but will not be available to answer any queries from 30th November to 21st December, as we are going to Gambia for my big birthday (70 :roll: ) so will be too busy sunbathing!!! Mind you I will be finding an Internet cafe to check on my E mails at some point, if I can find one in working order in Gambia.


Hi there Ann,

Ooh how lovely to be heading off to Gambia. Me and my family once flew out to Gambia on boxing day and celebrated the New Year there and we had the most fantastic time. The weather was glorious and we found the country fascinating and we got to visit some very interesting and humbling places.

Have a great holiday and birthday and I must say there is NO way you look 70! You have a fabulously slim figure and so much energy and I wish I looked as good as you!

Have fun.

Love

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing everyone, do we have a list of what people are bringing for the new year supper?
I might make some scottish shortbread too but can'tguarantee it will get there lol
Any Vegetarian/vegan options required?
Am an omnivore but have a few nice recipes if my son is to be believed.
Sue
P.S. can we have some hook up, to charge up for John's CPAP? don't mind sharing if needed.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we will have to use some hookup splitters. Does anyone have any?

stew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

domannhal said:


> Just to let you know, we are still attending the Rally, but will not be available to answer any queries from 30th November to 21st December, as we are going to Gambia for my big birthday (70 :roll: ) so will be too busy sunbathing!!! Mind you I will be finding an Internet cafe to check on my E mails at some point, if I can find one in working order in Gambia.


Make sure you have a good time


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We've got a splitter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

domannhal said:


> We've got a splitter.


excellent, thanks, be great if you could bring it

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Gosh, it's all getting so exciting...! :roll: :lol: 

Sue, John's CPAP clearly qualifies as a medical need, but it's very kind of you to offer to share EHU. I'm sure we'll manage because everyone will have the same supportive attitude. Even WE might need bailing out at some point.  

If anyone else has a splitter they could bring, that would also help. 




Domannhal, thanks for the update. Have a great time abroad in Gambia. :wink:  

See you all soon.
Norm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Is anyone else bringing children?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Is anyone else bringing children?


Jessica will be there for some of the time. Our daughter Katie (as in cousinkatie), aged 30, might make an appearance... :roll:

Is that it... sounds like an adult only rally. It could be though, that we invite our two grandsons ( 10 & 8 ) to spend some time with us. Yet to be arranged.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Is anyone else bringing children?


Does John count :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sue


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW!!! It's so nice to still be classed as a child at the age of 30! Does that mean I can still rely on my parents (Unclenorm and Auntiesandra) to pay for my alcohol?!! 
:wink:  :thumbleft: :lilangel:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> we will have to use some hookup splitters. Does anyone have any?
> 
> stew


Hello Stew

yes we have one

Motorhomer


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are bringing our small genny for emergencies. Promise we won't run it at unsocial hours  
Jezport = no sorry just Chris I am afraid :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

cousinkatie said:


> WOW!!! It's so nice to still be classed as a child at the age of 30! Does that mean I can still rely on my parents (Unclenorm and Auntiesandra) to pay for my alcohol?!!
> :wink:  :thumbleft: :lilangel:


They would be happy to Katie but as responsible parents we will not be allowing our children alcohol at this rally, sorry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

motorhomer2 said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > we will have to use some hookup splitters. Does anyone have any?
> ...


superb, many thanks

stew


----------

